# I just ran five miles with my.....



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shirt on backwards! :fall

I knew it was on backwards right before I left, but I forgot to "correct" it! I ran around town, too! :lol

My OCD would have told me to switch it, but I decided to leave it that way!
:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

w00t! :lol :lol :lol 

This only means one thing!


:boogie :boogie :boogie !


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Good sign that your OCD is getting better. Gosh 5 miles in one go - which is around 8 kilometers - nice :yes


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Great news on letting go of the OCD tendancies. :banana


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

:lol That's awesome. Maybe you'll start a fashion trend among runners.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

that's wicked . good work man


----------



## moon37 (Feb 27, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> shirt on backwards! :fall
> 
> I knew it was on backwards right before I left, but I forgot to "correct" it! I ran around town, too! :lol
> 
> ...


Hey Congrats. I did the same things recently...but I ran more like a mile and a half only.

But I fought the fear because I knew people would look at me crazy for wearing my shirt backwards.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rock on Moon37! :lol :boogie :boogie :boogie
1 1/2 miles is good - don't minimize that; it's hard!

We are starting a new trend: "Inadvertent reversal fashions!" :lol


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

How cool is that to know it was on backwards yet u didnt do anything about it? :nw Thats confidence baby.


----------

